# Riser Build



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

I am still working on my theater build and I will have to build a riser in a month or so and wanted some input from the pros on what I should be looking for as far as height and size and any other thing that I dont know about building a riser.

Thanks


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

The required height will depend on the distance, location of the 2 rows, and screen size (specifically where the bottom of the visible portion of the screen will be. 

Bryan


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Also, construction is pretty straightforward -- just don't get overcomplicated. 2x8 / 2x10 16" on center. Cross block every 3' or so. Stuff the cavities with sound insulation, and use 3/4" ply, preferably 2 layers on top, crossing the seams. For an added detail, overhang the plywood over the edge by 1" or so and hit it with a roundover bit. When you carpet it, it will look like a proper step

This will make a very rigid structure that shouldn't resonate.

Good luck.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Here is a calculator I used some time ago to help me decide on a height:

http://www.diymovierooms.com/calculator_riser_height.aspx

As far as construction, I just finished building my riser - if you want, take a look at my build thread. I tried to provide as much detail as I could as I did not find too much when I was searching for ideas.


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks alot for the help guys. I am gonna have the Carpet installers carpet the riser while they are doing the rest of the basement. I cant wait to have it all done, but I am sure enjoying the process


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

One thing I would consider is whether you are going to need any type of lighting. After installing and carpeting our theater we recognized a major safety/trip hazard as our room was too dark to see the ledge. We have since gone back and added a rope light at the bottom of the riser, but a little forethought could have made it look a lot better when it was completed.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I ended up using a rope light on an X10 dimmer clipped to the riser. I had a lighting macro for the theater that dimmed the lights and turned that rope on (and dim). Worked well and wasn't expensive, but I already had the X10 stuff.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

That's a great solution, I did not even think about putting the dimmer on it. Thanks Anthony!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't know what you all are using for remote control, but I saw where Philip (HTiP) set a macro up on his - when he pauses the movie, those lights come on.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I have a Pronto. Pause and Stop brought the lights up, play dimmed them. Sadly that was at the old house. No real theater in the new one  yet . . .


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

ALMFamily said:


> I don't know what you all are using for remote control, but I saw where Philip (HTiP) set a macro up on his - when he pauses the movie, those lights come on.


I use the Harmony One and have to push a separate button to engage the Lutron, but that still beats having to get up!


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

I really like the Rope light idea. I still need to get a harmony or some other all in one. Do I have to get a special adapter for it to work with my PS3??


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I don't know about the PS3. My Xbox 360 has an IR sensor and the codes are out there freely available. I wouldn't think so, but proprietary hardware can surprise you sometimes.

Good luck.


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

The PS3 uses bluetooth I guess I will have to do some checking on what I need in a universal remote. I am sure there is something out there.


----------

